# leggings?! help!



## pinuplola (Aug 1, 2013)

ok so i dont like jeans really so i wear alot of dresses/skirts with black leggings

and i love them but now they are too tight on my hips, thighs, belly and calves

i can get into them but they dig into me and leave awful red marks all on my skin

so my question is this where are affordable plus size ones??


----------



## oliveyou (Aug 1, 2013)

Forever 21's plus size section online has some really cute ones ranging from $10-15 that go up to 3x! They are quite thin (but really not see-through) so they shouldn't be too tight on you. I wear mine quite alot and noticed they do get pilled and worn quite quickly on the inner thighs, though. But I think for the price they really aren't bad quality.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.welovecolors.com/

holla


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 7, 2013)

How about checking out WalMart? I got a few pairs of leggings there for 7$. They're pretty opaque and very forgiving size-wise. I'm a true size 28, and the 4x is almost too big for me. 
I'm now quite a fan of Faded Glory clothes  lol.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 9, 2013)

I can second Walmart. I get most of my leggings there. they hold up well and i'm a 28 in bottoms and agree that they are almost too big on the 4x. I LOVE leggings since i wear a lot of knee length dresses/shirts. 
I have had a couple of pairs from onestopplus.com but they kind of fall apart quicker. I have a few from the Avenue that ran about $15 that have held up for a few years.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 9, 2013)

we love colors has great one. good luck


----------



## moonvine (Aug 25, 2013)

I get regular black ones from Avenue when they go on sale. I just went for it and got some colorful ones from Domino Dollhouse though I am pretty sure I am about 20 years too old for their target demographic, so we shall see.

You can also get plain black ones from oldnavy.com up to 4x.


----------



## ffaboots (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a couple pairs of the leggings linked below from Torrid and LOVE them--I wasn't sure how they'd wash with the faux-leather stripe, but they're awesome.

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/Bottom...+With+Faux+Leather+Stripe+Leggings-554939.jsp


----------



## SydneyScreams (Sep 9, 2013)

I've gotten some leggings from Old Navy pretty cheap


----------



## CaitiDee (Sep 18, 2013)

gogogal said:


> http://www.welovecolors.com/
> 
> holla



I always felt like these were pricey, but maybe I'm just too cheap?

I'm so sad Fashion Bug closed about a week after I found out they had the BEST BEST leggings I've found so far. Bummer! Haven't been able to find decent ones for a good price since. Walmart might be a good choice though. I found good ones there in the past, but they had buttons on the side and I didn't care for that.


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 20, 2013)

Try Rainbow. Their Ambiance Apparel leggings (stupid name, but hey) costs about $8 a pair, and they come in a variety of colors and sizes. They're a little thin, but good for cooler weather and layering.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 21, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> Try Rainbow. Their Ambiance Apparel leggings (stupid name, but hey) costs about $8 a pair, and they come in a variety of colors and sizes. They're a little thin, but good for cooler weather and layering.




yay! was just going to suggest this... they are awesome! If you buy 2 or more, they are only $7. I found this blend of 95% cotton 5% spandex is the best. They are so comfy. I own a pair in like every color 


I used to get them at Wal-Mart and still have some (mostly capri length) but I do not have a store near me anymore. They hold up very well


----------

